# 3 more sleeps!!!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Ooooooh last day at school today, so 3 more sleeps till we bring George home
arty::smile:::racer:
roud::jumping::yo:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

....and Izzy 
:twothumbs: :love-eyes: :whoo: :jumping: :ilmc:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You aren't over-excited by any chance are you Jayne and Ali?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

How exciting!!!!!Its all so very real now! Is anybody just a tad nervous too?(i am aswell as being excited too i must add) x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So exciting..... I think when it suddenly becomes real you're bound to be nervous, it goes from being a fantasy to reality, and you start to question as you want it to be right, but only natural I think and it will be everything you thought and more


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

have fun so exciting i no the feeling just got a chocolate american cocker spaniel and you are so nervous at first !!i still get butterflies in tummy janice x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I know what you mean, it just doesn't seem real! Until I pick her I don't believe it is happening! 

Hope all the early puppy days go well!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

:congrats::wave::iagree::wave::congrats::wave::iagree::congrats::wave::iagree:I am excited for you!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Jayne - give Daisy a big squidge from me. Sylvia did say someone was collecting Monday, so must be you! I'll be there to get my girl on Tuesday.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Very exciting! Be sure to post some pictures, new puppy parents.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO very Exciting!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yippy GG countdown seems to creeping up on us.... I am so pleased Jayne.. your GG will be with you soon enough xxxx

Fab school is out for Summer ... 6 weeks with my wonderful kids .. I love them being with me .... I am so happy today ...


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

pixie said:


> How exciting!!!!!Its all so very real now! Is anybody just a tad nervous too?(i am aswell as being excited too i must add) x


yep tad nervous as well


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Hi Jayne - give Daisy a big squidge from me. Sylvia did say someone was collecting Monday, so must be you! I'll be there to get my girl on Tuesday.


Yep it's us Will give Daisy a big hug and tell her you're coming for her Tues, are you keeping the name Daisy by the way, if so love it!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> yep tad nervous as well


Truly Jayne you have nothing to be nervous about you are such a dedicated cockapoo owner already in my eyes .. it will be a breeze for you.

You are so into GG already ... it is always lovely to read the excitement in your posts.

You go get that gorgeous puppy and love him to bits, but remember to share with us too xxxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Truly Jayne you have nothing to be nervous about you are such a dedicated cockapoo owner already in my eyes .. it will be a breeze for you.
> 
> You are so into GG already ... it is always lovely to read the excitement in your posts.
> 
> You go get that gorgeous puppy and love him to bits, but remember to share with us too xxxx


Aw thanks, just been and bought him a new teddy, not sure we haven't gone overboard on his stuff!!! lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics Jayne .. you got JoJo giggling .. you are so like me. 

All my dogs are so spoilt ... When we got Oakley you could have been mistaken for thinking we were buying the whole litter, I shopped and shopped and didn't ever want to stop buying him stuff...

Little GG will be so happy with you .. he may not be able to fit in the crate though, too many lovely toys ha ha ha xxxxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

haha I know JoJo, think we will have to rotate his toys or see which he prefers, don't know how I am going to sleep at night for the next 3 nights, although we are going camping in one of these tomorrow, so a bottle of wine should help


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wow .... that looks like something from lord of the rings ....


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

lol Hobbits Hotel


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Enjoy your hobbiting that looks like fun.. at least you won't get wet .. check out York Yurts they look fab. George is a lucky boy x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks Karen


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jayne,Is it really called Hobbits Hotel cos it looks great.. googled it and cant find it ... or is it a special place at the bottom of your garden  x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Jayne,Is it really called Hobbits Hotel cos it looks great.. googled it and cant find it ... or is it a special place at the bottom of your garden  x


haha no it's called Westholme camping site at Leyburn, alot of these pods, as they are called, appearing at campsites around the country


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Can you squeeze me in your pod .. I will be your Frodo Baggins


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

hahaha xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Ooooooh last day at school today, so 3 more sleeps till we bring George home
> arty::smile:::racer:
> roud::jumping::yo:


Jayne I'm sure there are one or two smileys that you missed!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Jayne I'm sure there are one or two smileys that you missed!


will have a look


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

We have got a 'pod' booked for 2 nights in Sept, so you'll have to tell us what it is like. Have fun!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Ooooooooh how exciting,please post plenty of pics xxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Jayne, i'd sleep in georges cage - it looks so cosey ............. p.s.......enjoy the camping ..... looks really cool x


----------

